# How often do you wash your sheets?



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

How often do you wash your sheets?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

About every 2 weeks. Just washed them today and still have to put them back on the bed.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah once every 2 weeks here too.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Every week.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Once a month. This thread reminded me that I have to do that this weekend. Maybe I'll start putting winter sheets on..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Every few weeks or so usually but pillow case each week.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Each week, I would do it every other week but I LOVE the feeling of crawling into bed with warm sheets right out of the dryer. It kinda something special for Sunday night lol....... how embarrassing. Sometimes in the winter time I even put my clothes in the dryer for a few minutes before I get dressed in the morning - starts the day off nice.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aboot every ten days. I used to just wait until they got so dirty that ya could take them oot the back and bate them with a wee shovel and all the dirt wud fall off and it'd save on washin-powder like.

But then I discovered "Bounce Fabric Softener" and now i love the smell of 5 different kinds of freshness off me sheets!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Aboot every ten days. I used to just wait until they got so dirty that ya could take them oot the back and bate them with a wee shovel and all the dirt wud fall off and it'd save on washin-powder like.
> 
> But then I discovered "Bounce Fabric Softener" and now i love the smell of 5 different kinds of freshness off me sheets!


:yes lol, yeah... I use Bounce Fabric Softener too... lovely isn't it lol. You should try Tide w/Bounce... it's both laundry soap and the fabric softener all in one. But I like the little sheets in the dryer and still buy them too.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Once every two weeks on a Saturday.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

when I can't stand them anymore I throw them away and buy new.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

leonardess said:


> when I can't stand them anymore *I throw them away* and buy new.


Why would ya throw them away? You can make really cool Roman-Syle clothes and head to the cinema in them and see how many people give ya funny looks.

See:


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Actually they look like my last set of sheets, come to mention it


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Mine get washed once a week along with the duvet and pillow cases, I wouldn't like to leave it much longer. Also I was reminded of an article I read recently, suggesting a small minority only wash their sheets 3 times a year. Yuk!: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Brits-wash-sheets-times-A-YEAR.html#comments


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Never.

Thats my wifes job. I buy the washing machine and she gets to use it.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

^ *laughs* Same story here, except I'm the one doing the laundry. haha

I wash our sheets once a week, every Monday.  Pillowcases and all! Nothing like fresh smelling sheets to start off your week!


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Pillow cases, once a week. Sheets, every two weeks but sometimes I do them weekly too.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once a month, it used to be once every time I remembered which could be several months but now I make sure to do them at the beginning of every month.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Until they turn a golden brown. They are white, btw. Hehe, j/k. I try to do it once a week, but sometimes I'll wait two.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

once a week


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Once a week,I love how wonderful they feel! Also love to hang them outside to dry -fantastic smell!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Still Waters said:


> Once a week,I love how wonderful they feel! Also love to hang them outside to dry -fantastic smell!


I can't do that with allergies, so I use bleach, bleach, bleach, and then a fresh scented dryer sheet.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

like once a month


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

Somewhere inbetween once every week and once every other week. I chose the second because I think it tilts more towards every two weeks rather than once a week. Can't beat a freshly washed set of sheets!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd love to do them once a week, but

a) I'm lazy

b) laundry is _expensive_.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Aboot every ten days. I used to just wait until they got so dirty that ya could take them oot the back and bate them with a wee shovel and all the dirt wud fall off and it'd save on washin-powder like.
> 
> But then I discovered "Bounce Fabric Softener" and now i love the smell of 5 different kinds of freshness off me sheets!


:lol I wonder how long it would take to get that much dirt on them. 

I change mine every 1-2 weeks. I also have to change my kids sheets...feels like I'm always doing the laundry. :roll


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I use to be obsessive about changing my sheets, now I'm at the other end of the scale.


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd say about every month or so...but I'm not really sure, lol.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

I change my pillowcase about twice a week to prevent acne, and I wash my sheets and blankets every 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## intrikate (Feb 22, 2010)

Ahem, think I might start washing my own as my mother doesn't do them very often..


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

I wash mine every week!
I'm nice and clean :boogie


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> Once a week,I love how wonderful they feel! Also love to hang them outside to dry -fantastic smell!


Laundry doubles up as an air freshener too :teeth


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I live by myself—whenever they begin to stink or look like they need to be washed!


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

Agree with the Bounce users. Used to be once a month, but the warm dryer sheets and the awesome smells are great. Makes falling asleep much more easy.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Whenever they look like they need it - usually every other month or so.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

shyvr6 said:


> Until they turn a golden brown. They are white, btw. Hehe, j/k. I try to do it once a week, but sometimes I'll wait two.


:lol

Once every week or every other week, if I don't then I feel like a slob and get depressed.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I'm kind of ashamed...
XD
Unless my sheets look or smell dirty- I'll prolly sleep on them.
Same goes with my clothes... I'll wear them unless they smell or look dirty.


I'm lazy. -___-


----------



## TallGuy87 (Jan 9, 2010)

Here I thought that I'd be the only one voting once a month. Turns out it's in second place, perhaps I'm not dirty after all... Or I have plenty of company lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Most people voted once a week? I do mine once a fortnight. I feel like such a slob. I have two house rabbits that bound around on (and sometimes in) my bed so I do it quite often. Like a lot of people have already said, I love snuggling into freshly washed sheets.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

KittyGirl said:


> I'm kind of ashamed...
> XD
> Unless my sheets look or smell dirty- I'll prolly sleep on them.
> Same goes with my clothes... I'll wear them unless they smell or look dirty.
> ...


Same here, I'll sleep in them even if they do smell tbh, I don't really care enough about anything anymore... :/ :rain


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

Once a week. I could easily change them every day though because my dog sleeps on my bed and she sheds A LOT!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

When my life is busy, it's more than a week, less than 2 weeks usually. When my life isn't busy it's once a week. Rarely I can get it in twice a week, which is my preference. It's just hard to do when 4 other adults have laundry they're doing (and usually not staying on top of, haha). I feel like bugs will start living in my sheets and do horrible things to my skin if I don't take care of it. And fresh sheets feel/smell really good. I never want that smell to fade! When I get more bedsheets, I'll be able to at least change my sheets more often. I got a new bed so I need sheets that fit it.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

You're supposed to wash them? Hmmm. Learn something new every day.

j/k


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

The only action that happens on my bed is me sleeping. So no, I don't wash them that often.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

sabueed said:


> The only action that happens on my bed is me sleeping. So no, I don't wash them that often.


same here. i wash them when its convenient, so sometimes it can be months. i live by my computer and don't have a gf so its cool.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Once every few months... or maybe once a year? I shower and change to sleeping clothes before I sleep. I don't see what can make bedsheets so dirty.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't know. I sleep on one side of the bed for a while, then sleep on the other for a while, and when it seems like it's been a while I change them. They've never smelled! If I had my own washer and dryer or if doing laundry were cheaper I would do it every week (which is what I did when I was a teenager). I change the pillows/cases more often than I change sides/sheets. I also almost always shower shortly before I go to bed. I can't go to bed not feeling clean.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I'll go an change them right now, thanks for bumping the thread. I was going to change them back when it was originally posted, but I postponed it until now.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Not often enough.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Once every three to four weeks.


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

When the itching starts making it hard to go to sleep.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

creep said:


> When the itching starts making it hard to go to sleep.


haha, aye, tis important to have a system! :yes


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

What's this 'washing' you speak of??


----------

